# New addition



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

I have just paid the deposit on this little one. Arrived in the shop yesterday so just need to wait until they are happy to release him. Should be next week hopefully










Hope you like.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

very nice but does the shop breed there own birds

if not as it does not even look weaned they have broken the law and so have you as its illegal to sell or buy unweaned parrots


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

It does look a little too young still, & I'd say it shouldn't be sold for another week or two at least.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I agree with the above posts that African grey doesn't look old enough to be sold yet

Lovely looking bird though!


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies folks. It is a gorgeous wee thing. The guy has said that they will hold it until they are happy it is feeding which should be next week so I presume it will be weaned by then if it not already. Is defra a uk only organisation?


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Do you know how old it is?


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Do you know how old it is?


It was born mid December, not sure of the exact date. He said that it was eating slowly for the first wee while but is now starting to do well as the temps are starting to rise a bit (which he said can affect them). It may also be worth saying I am living in Portugal just now not in East Lothian as it says on my profile.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

We if I remember rightly African greys don't wean until they are around 15 weeks old (I think, I've had mine 2 years so might be wrong) and then they need a few weeks on solid foods to ensure that they don't revert back to needing formula, so I think if that one was born mid December they might be trying to wean it too early


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> We if I remember rightly African greys don't wean until they are around 15 weeks old (I think, I've had mine 2 years so might be wrong) and then they need a few weeks on solid foods to ensure that they don't revert back to needing formula, so I think if that one was born mid December they might be trying to wean it too early


Thanks for the information. I shall go back and ask him and see what he says. It is a parrot specialist pet shop so I am sure he would not try to rip me off but I will double check none the less as you never know. He has said he will hld onto it for me now that I have paid the deposit so I will make sure it is feeding before I bring it home. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

No problem  

I wish there was a parrot shop here that would be ace!


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> No problem
> 
> I wish there was a parrot shop here that would be ace!


Yeah I was pleasantly surprised when I found it. It is called house of parrots, so it has a great name. It sells all kinds of birds so it has something for everyone. Some noise tho! lol


----------

